# Forgot already - how to take Kindle out of Amazon case?



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

I know, I know. I just put it in the case last week. My only excuse is lack of sleep. 

I want to take it out to install my new Decal Girl skin, but I don't want to hurt it by doing it wrong. How do I take it out of the case?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Slide down the top latch on the cover (push towards bottom of Kindle) it will release the Kindle from the cover.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

The top clip slides down...the one with a block piece on it.  You slide that down and swing the the whole thing out and down till the bottom clip lets go.


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

That worked - thanks! Very easy.


----------

